# natural remedies for flu?



## girlspn (Apr 14, 2011)

What do you do when your toddler is mildly sick?

My 28-month-old dd was very fussy and whiny for a couple days. She has a runny nose and mucusy. A slight fever on and off (under 38C). It seems like a mild flu.

I'm not keen on taking her to the doctor for every little thing.. but am myself not sure how to handle except waiting it out while making her as comfortable as possible.


----------



## dalia (Sep 3, 2007)

Sounds more like a bad cold than the flu. The flu is brutal. It starts with body aches and fever, and you're basically bed ridden.

For a cold I would do exactly what you said, try and keep her comfy. I use a children's homeopathic for colds and it works well. Also, there are some children's herbal teas for colds that I would put raw honey in. Chamomile works well, too. Very comforting.

Sometimes for a fever I will use the homeopathic belladonna. But only if it is on the higher side (like 102 or so) and my son is feeling really yucky. If he feels awful I might give him some ibuprofen but I try not to.

Hope she feels better soon. <3


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

I agree that it sounds like a cold rather than the flu. TBH I don't really do anything special when my kids have colds. I encourage fluids and maybe let my 3yo have some treats like juice or ice cream to increase her intake. We rest at home rather than going out.

I do give paracetamol or ibuprofen which I know many people on here don't but I don't automatically give it for a fever, only of they are feeling miserable.


----------

